# Snail losing colour



## MartinW

I have a yellow apple snail in a 2 or 2.5 gallon tank with a malaysian trumpet snail and a columbian ramshorn snail. The other guys look fine, but the apple snail has lost almost all its yellow colour and is now a very dull yellow and his shell's a little bumpy. Does anyone know what's happening to his shell or if there's something wrong with him? I usually let them feed on the algae, but once in a while I drop some algae wafers in there. There's no filter, but I try to do a water change once a week, although the water does get stinky after a while.

Martin


----------



## Plant Crazy

Sometimes if there is not enough calcium in the water, and especially if the pH of the water is too little, snail shells can begin to dissolve. Do you know what your tank pH and carbonate hardness is? If the carbonate hardness (aka alkalinity) is too low, you can add some crushed coral into your filter or into your tank to increase it. Alternatively, you can add some baking soda (not to be confused with baking powder.  ).



MartinW said:


> I have a yellow apple snail in a 2 or 2.5 gallon tank with a malaysian trumpet snail and a columbian ramshorn snail. The other guys look fine, but the apple snail has lost almost all its yellow colour and is now a very dull yellow and his shell's a little bumpy. Does anyone know what's happening to his shell or if there's something wrong with him? I usually let them feed on the algae, but once in a while I drop some algae wafers in there. There's no filter, but I try to do a water change once a week, although the water does get stinky after a while.
> 
> Martin


----------



## MartinW

It must be the pH. I never check it, but I checked it after reading your message and it's really low. I don't know how low because I couldn't find that colour card that comes with the pH test, but it's that colour for very low pH's.

Do you think he'll be able to regain his colour?

Thanks!


----------



## Plant Crazy

Are you injecting CO2 into your tank, or do you have peat moss? Or, has it been awhile since you've siphoned your gravel and did a water change (ie., high nitrates). CO2, peat moss or high nitrates can all cause a low pH.

I honestly don't know enough about snails to know about whether he'll regain his colour. If you have a digital camera, see if you can take a pic and post it.


----------



## MartinW

There's no CO2 injection and no peat moss. I do water changes and gravel vacuuming once a week. I was thinking maybe because the tank is so small I should do water changes more often. It's only around 2 gallons with 3 snails and nothing else.


----------



## Plant Crazy

Hey MartinW,

Check out this link: http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Lang_Apple_Snails.html

"...pH should be 7.0 or higher. Any lower and damage can occur to the shell. Erosion marks and holes will be seen.

Something that also helps the shell is calcium. Some people add Kent's Liquid Calcium for marine tanks to the snails' tank at half dose. Also Kent's Marine Super Iodine. I have not yet tried this - right now I add Repti-cal Calcium Powder for reptiles, using about ¼ teaspoon per 10 gallons. I have also used eggshells, but will probably switch to the Kent's Liquid Calcium because of the reviews I have read at www.applesnail.net.

Update 1: I have now tried Kent's Liquid Calcium. It is awesome! I also added Aragamax Sand. I am very pleased with how these have improved the snails' shells. The sand buffers the pH and the calcium does so much for them. I have stopped the Repti-cal reptile powder and have stopped the eggshells. Now my water is crystal clear! I have not tried the liquid iodine yet. I didn't want add everything at once."

I'm not a snail expert, however I have a feeling that your tank's pH (likely less than 7), and low calcium level have something to do with your snail's shell and maybe colouration.

If increasing your pH and adding calcium doesn't help, you could try asking some snail experts (there must be a dedicated snail discussion forum somewhere).

Good luck!



MartinW said:


> There's no CO2 injection and no peat moss. I do water changes and gravel vacuuming once a week. I was thinking maybe because the tank is so small I should do water changes more often. It's only around 2 gallons with 3 snails and nothing else.


----------



## MartinW

Thanks everyone! I added some crushed coral and the pH is up to a better setting now. I don't think the colour will come back, but at least it won't get worse.


----------



## jrs

pm luvfishies - she knows almost everything about snails. Increase pH and add calcium to water. In addition, they need more than algae and wafers for their diet. Try squash and zuchinni.

jrs


----------



## Pablo

Ya hi snail expert here. Ok. 
First off:

NO! NO! BAD!! BAAAD FISHKEEPER! NOOO! BAAAD!!! SHAME!!

ok second:

You cant keep anything without a filter. You can get away with it with a betta, but you're still a creep.

third:

This is what's wrong with your snail- the apple snails available most commonly- P bridgesi and canaliculata, more commonly bridgesi, which im sure you have, need to eat a LOT- ideally up to 1/4 of their body weight every day, though you can skip a day hither and yawn. The smallest humane space for an apple snail is about five gallons, as they can grow to the size of a small fist. 

To have an apple snail thrive you must have an alkaline pH, anything between 7 and 8 is fine, you have to change the water often, more because of the depletion of calcium and other minerals in the water, also you should have a fairly powerful current for optimal results. Filtration with a simple sponge will do. You want to have a cycled tank. Putting the snail through the cycle is fine, but make sure you establish a biofilter.

In terms of feeding, an apple snail the size of a toonie will consume, if given the chance, in one day, the following (Ive seen it)

1 prekilled giant danio (2inch)
1 entire tetramin bottomin
1 entire spirulina tablet
1 leaf of spinach
teaspoonfull of bloodworms

This food rate will grow the shell at an astonishing 1cm or more per week. Or you can just take sh*tty care of your snails. up to you.


----------



## Pablo

jrs said:


> pm luvfishies - she knows almost everything about snails. Increase pH and add calcium to water. In addition, they need more than algae and wafers for their diet. Try squash and zuchinni.
> 
> jrs


I know Caroline. I dare say I take better care of snails than she does just based on results. Havent seen her stuff in awhile mind you. In reality apple snails only need about 30-50% plant in their diet. Squash and Zuchhini arent necessary nor are they very fibrous. You're much better off with prewhacked fish, tetra bottomin (skim milk based) and other foods I mentioned. Increasing pH is not necessary as pH really just relates to the ionization of Hydrogen mollecules. What is beneficial is an increase in TDS and GH provided it is in the form of calcium. Otherwise its pretty useless. Apple snails assimilate calcium and other minerals more quickly from food. If you maintain proper diet water chemistry is far less relevant and tap water is fine. You dont need to use kalkwasser and other BS like that.


----------



## Pablo

MartinW said:


> Thanks everyone! I added some crushed coral and the pH is up to a better setting now. I don't think the colour will come back, but at least it won't get worse.


Complete waste of time. Use better food instead. If you keep the calcium up in his diet the shell is unlikely to continue to deteriorate.


----------



## luvfishies

Hi!

jrs, thanks for the kind words, first of all!

Pablo, long time no see! How's it going?

Guess you didn't know that I mod over at applesnail.net in their discussion forum now, and have 7 tanks dedicated to snails, from canas and brigs, to spixis, marisas, insularums, saltons, and a few nerite/neritina. It's all thanks to you and Fuzzles. I also breed and ship snails all over Ontario.

Pablo grows great snails, people. But I would disagree that pH isn't important, as even with high enough levels of KH and TDS, the acidity of a pH lower than 7 will still erode the outer layer of the shell, as the snail can't lay down new shell fast enough, PLUS, old growth can't be regenerated.

MartinW, you're on the right track with adding the crushed coral. I'd definately get a larger tank, even a 5g and stick a small HOB filter on it, say the smallest AquaClear, and stuff some of the coral into the filter, as well, as it works better with good water movement over it. The coral is "longterm", but in the short-term, you need to get the pH and KH up. The easiest way to do this is with daily waterchanges with water that you've added baking soda to. You're shooting for a pH of 7.4-7.6 and KH of at least 5dKH.

Another way to get sufficient calcium into the water is the addition of Kent's Liquid Calcium (in the Marine section of the lfs) dosed to the bottle's recommendations.

Unfortunately, the pitting and erosion you're seeing isn't reversible, but you can certainly help the NEW growth by getting the pH up and KH up. Feeding calcium-rich foods will also help. Kale, Dandelion Leaves, Parsley, Dill weed, collard greens, and other dark greens are loaded with calcium. NO NO NO spinach! It's got oxalic acid in it which actually inhibits calcium uptake.

Shrimp pellets, carnivore pellets, so-called cichlid pellets are all good. So are homemade snail cookies, with calcium added. They're easy to make, and last a long time, and not only my snails love them, but also my fish.


----------



## MartinW

Are frozen bloodworms, frozen krill, and frozen brine shrimp good snail food?


----------



## Pablo

MartinW said:


> Are frozen bloodworms, frozen krill, and frozen brine shrimp good snail food?


All those are great. Especially the Krill. Just remember everything in balance. They're omnivourous


----------



## luvfishies

Yep, frozen foods are great. Especially the krill, as the exoskeleton has loads of calcium and other nutrients that are good for the snail.

Just remember, in your small tank, once you start feeding more and a more varied diet, you're going to really have to keep up on waterchanges.


----------



## MartinW

Thank you everyone! I feel so bad now for taking such bad care of my snails. Fortunately now I know how to do it properly.


----------



## jrs

Don't feel bad about it. Everyone can not be as "all knowing" as some. Part of the learning curve is understanding that we don't know everything.

jrs


----------



## Pablo

Hey Caroline  Didnt know spinach had oxylic acid. I should mention it contains Poppeyenite though which aids in the formation of strong forearms and good pipe smoking habit.

I did say you need a pH over 7  but it looks like I've been outsnailed 
Dang.

You should see the angels I've got Caroline they kick ass. F1 (have to be, blood red eyes) but with a "Map" pattern. Kind of like a very clean california. Wicked stuff. Came from the Czech republic. Understandably they're right into the whole Adult movie scene but the tank doesn't face the Tv so they're getting over it.

How's Mark?


----------



## Pablo

luvfishies said:


> Yep, frozen foods are great. Especially the krill, as the exoskeleton has loads of calcium and other nutrients that are good for the snail.
> 
> Just remember, in your small tank, once you start feeding more and a more varied diet, you're going to really have to keep up on waterchanges.


Holy schit is that one of your snails in the pic there on your avatar? Thats one hella-uniform shell its got. Two tentacles way up.


----------



## luvfishies

Yep, that's one of my "babies". Thanks for the compliment! Ur angels sound wicked.

Mark who? I kicked the idjit to the curb a while back, and court will be in session to get what I'm owed.


----------



## Pablo

luvfishies said:


> Yep, that's one of my "babies". Thanks for the compliment! Ur angels sound wicked.
> 
> Mark who? I kicked the idjit to the curb a while back, and court will be in session to get what I'm owed.


Oh good I can tell you I think he's a psychotic loser now. Had to keep that under wraps before...  Glad to hear it.


----------

